# Building an Amazing Ass! Your Protips!



## trodizzle (Feb 17, 2015)

So, besides the obvious (diet and squats), do you have any specifics for improving the shape and firmness of your ass or are genetics just too hard to overcome in this area (say, if one was described as having a flat ass).

To get the party started...

For the guys (and Jenner)...






For the gals (and the gays)...


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 17, 2015)

I never thought about doing anything for my ass, but I have a lot of thoughts of what I could do to her ass.  WOW!


----------



## mickems (Feb 17, 2015)

I actually clicked both links. no homo.


----------



## mickems (Feb 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxWcnntpaqQ                   Another solution to flat butt problems.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 17, 2015)

Step 1: Be Latino, Black or Brazilian.

Step 2: ??

Step 3: Profit.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 17, 2015)

trodizzle said:


>



Me Gusta, that is an amazing ass


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 17, 2015)

Nble is half kidding. Ass shape is genetic. Just like the length of your biceps etc... But you can make it bigger in most cases.  A lot of people will tell you ATG squats for building your glutes. I haven't really found that to be true. 

Brief tangent, but it's actually relative:

One of my favorite things about powerlifting is that you are constantly chasing down your weaknesses. Those weaknesses develop over time and change and go away and come back...  When I first really started improving in the deadlift my grip was a problem. So I did grip work. Then all of a sudden out of nowhere I kept dropping anything over 630. Here it is again.  Hell even on my squat where my glutes were my most powerful weapon, at one point suddenly became my limiting factor. So I developed a strategy to attack my glutes that brought size and strength.

Each week included:
Back Attack Machine - if you don't have this just use the hyperextension thing with a band around the back of your neck.  Do high reps here. 20 to 30 rep sets.  Your cheeks should be on fire.

Glute Bridges - 100 heavy reps in no less than 5 sets no more then 10 sets

Front Squats - for whatever reason these destroy my ass faster than Herm on tren

Wide stance high box squats - Working up in sets of 5 to an RPE of 9 then a back off set at 70% of RPE 9 for amrap

That yoga thing where you are on all fours and hold out the opposite leg and arm. Blasts your innerds but holding that leg out stresses the entire glute.  Do this during rehab/prehab work. 

None of that above will work however if you don't understand a very basic principle that surprisingly many don't get or aren't capable of. Hip Extension.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 17, 2015)

what about the hams? I can't believe I am admitting this but I find that when my hams are tight from a hella leg workout my ass tends to look more pronounced , firm and rounded. and I am officially ghey awesome


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 17, 2015)

"That yoga thing where you are on all fours and hold out the opposite leg and arm. Blasts your innerds but holding that leg out stresses the entire glute. Do this during rehab/prehab work."

There are some machines that use weight and simulates that same leg movement. Brutal on the butt. Did it last night actually. 

Whatever that is called ^^^^
Lunges.
Abduction machine (yes, the one that chicks always do)
Straight leg deadlifts really hits my ass and hams too.


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2015)

Diz,
Why man? Why would you do that? No dudes without a warning brother!


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 18, 2015)

snake said:


> Diz,
> Why man? Why would you do that? No dudes without a warning brother!



He got a nice bum though


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks that girl needs more meat on her ass?


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 18, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that girl needs more meat on her ass?



I prefer something meatier, but she is pretty petite it seems. I'd give it to her.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 18, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that girl needs more meat on her ass?



No you are not.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> I prefer something meatier, but she is pretty petite it seems. I'd give it to her.



Jump right in man. She's begging you to lol. I'll hold off for something with a little/lot more jiggle


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 18, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that girl needs more meat on her ass?



And i too agree, so you are not alone there.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> And i too agree, so you are not alone there.



#ThEthICKnesSCRew


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 18, 2015)

Tren will give you a bubble butt in no time.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nble is half kidding. Ass shape is genetic. Just like the length of your biceps etc... But you can make it bigger in most cases.  A lot of people will tell you ATG squats for building your glutes. I haven't really found that to be true.
> 
> Brief tangent, but it's actually relative:
> 
> ...



Great reply. Thank you.


----------



## zapata99 (Feb 18, 2015)

No pain No gain!! do more fentes with bar


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd do her several times.  Nice firm little ass!!!


----------

